# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Fentre  fond transparent

## Concorde

Bonjour
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de crer une fentre qui affiche un dessin et dont le fond est transparent (et non gris) afin de pouvoir la superpose  une autre. Cela est-il possible ???? Avec quelle bibliothque ???
Merci
A+

----------


## Ggamer

Bonjour,

WxPython peut le faire. Voir la dmo : http://www.wxpython.org/download.php

A +

----------

